# Lenz switch decoder # LS150



## Arizona (Apr 19, 2008)

Trying to connect a Lenz LS150 switch decoder to LGB switches. The LGB switches have 2 wire connections and the decoder is asking fo 3 wires. Am I trying to do something that can't be done? 

Bob, in Arizona


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob, I use the LS120, which is the one for the LGB switch machines. The LS150 is for twin coil machines.


----------



## rwbrashear (Jan 5, 2008)

Bob- 

Have you tried using the instructions for "motorized switch machines" listed on page #7 of the manual? You will need to install two diodes and adjust the pulse duration for the outputs. Running with a 16VAC input, I'd start with a pulse duration of about 0.3sec. Only increase the pulse duration if the EPL drive fails to throw. 

http://www.lenz.com/manuals/accessorydecoders/LS150.pdf 

Best regards, 
Bob


----------

